# Having to load websites twice for them to actually load

## mrcarbon

Hi,

I am having a problem with the networking. Whenever I want to load a website, I will have to load it twice for it to actually load, this is an example of what happens:

 Load http://google.com (will not respond, says website is down)

 Refresh page

 http://google.com will now load correctly

I have noticed this happens whenever I visit a new domain and if I don't visit that domain for around 5-10 minutes then the problem will crop up again where I will have to reload.

This also happens in the terminal when I want to install or wget something, for example, I will need to call the command once, it will then give a network error then I have to call it again and it will work this time.

I am using a wired connection.

I have searched around a bit and I don't think I have found a solution to the problem, I saw one similar question on askubuntu.com however it did not have any answers.

I do not have this problem on my Windows 8 partition.

Would appreciate some help,

Thanks!

----------

## Hu

What is the exact error when it fails?  Are you unable to connect or unable to resolve?

----------

## Jack Hair

It might have to do with ipv6. With ipv6 enabled I also have problems with page loading, not what you describe, just very slow loading. With ipv6 disabled (I use Firefox and disabled ipv6 in about:config) pages load normally.

----------

## mrcarbon

 *Hu wrote:*   

> What is the exact error when it fails?  Are you unable to connect or unable to resolve?

 

Unable to resolve hostname.

 *Jack Hair wrote:*   

> It might have to do with ipv6. With ipv6 enabled I also have problems with page loading, not what you describe, just very slow loading. With ipv6 disabled (I use Firefox and disabled ipv6 in about:config) pages load normally.

 

Thanks, I'll give that a go in a few minutes.

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

It could well be IPv6 if your router and/or your ISP don't support IPv6. You can check using Wireshark. I had a similar problem and found three alternative ways around the problem -- see 'Server not found' by Firefox at launch [Solved].

----------

## Hu

Some braindead DNS servers are known to mishandle queries when they receive a AAAA request.  If your DNS server has this problem, you need to upgrade it to a version which handles these requests in a sane manner.  As a workaround, you may be able to prevent AAAA queries from being sent, but this involves modifying the behavior of many client applications, rather than fixing one server program.

----------

